# Victime of bait and switch? You're not alone.



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

A good article on the need and search for a true aphrodisiac. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/26/magazine/unexcited-there-may-be-a-pill-for-that.html?pagewanted=1&hp

Favorite quote:

"More than one adviser to the industry told me that companies worried about the prospect that their study results would be too strong, that the F.D.A. would reject an application out of concern that a chemical would lead to female excesses, crazed binges of infidelity, societal splintering."

Oh, to live in such a world.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Would not be any different from the disruption that Viagra et al caused to many oldsters when it came out a decade ago...


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

john117 said:


> Would not be any different from the disruption that Viagra et al caused to many oldsters when it came out a decade ago...


Oh, I think it would be different. A change in desire is a lot different than a change in hydraulics, especially from the statistically libidinally challenged.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

The disruption was more at the relationship level, as some older women did not react very positively to their hubbies' new found abilities 

In terms of society's view of the outcome in your favorite quote that is.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

This is from the article: "This interplay of experience and neural pathways is widely known as neuroplasticity. The brain is ever altering. And it is neuroplasticity that may help explain why hypoactive sexual desire disorder is a mostly female condition, why it seems that women, more than men, lose interest in having sex with their long-term partners. If *boys and men tend to take in messages that manhood is defined by sex and power, and those messages encourage them to think about sex often, then those neural networks associated with desire will be regularly activated and will become stronger over time*. If women, generally speaking, learn other lessons, that sexual desire and expression are not necessarily positive, and if therefore they don’t think as much about sex, then those same neural networks will be less stimulated and comparatively weak. The more robust the neural pathways of eros, the more prone you are to feel lust at home, even as stimuli dissipate with familiarity and habit."


I have always felt that part of the reason I am HD is because I simply think about sex, all the time, every day. I have always done so, since childhood (back then, the thoughts were not about intercourse but they were certainly sexualized thoughts).

I can feel in my body that it reacts to my constant sexual thoughts. There have been times in my life when I had to curb those thoughts or I would end up sexually frustrated all the time...so in order to not feel that uncomfortable frustration, I would deliberately stop thinking about sex all the time, and it lowered my sex drive immediately.

I have never been shamed sexually, so I never had any reason NOT to go ahead and have my constant sexual thoughts and as a result, I've been horny every day of my life! Just like many guys, right? 

For the record, I have had my hormone levels checked and I am not high in testosterone.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I have always felt that part of the reason I am HD is because I simply think about sex, all the time, every day. I have always done so, since childhood (back then, the thoughts were not about intercourse but they were certainly sexualized thoughts).


Then you know from personal experience what it is like for the typical teenage/young adult male. This is exactly what many to most of us have experienced our entire lives. Constant thoughts about sex - at some point you can't help but wonder if you're not a complete deviant for all the mental energy expended on the problem.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes Cletus...I have said similar things, many times. I have ALWAYS suffered from nearly constant sexual frustration. However, when I chime in with that point of view on some topics, I get immediately dismissed for being a woman. Yet, what HD, sexually frustrated men describe is how I feel, too. Also, I'm bi-sexual so quite a lot of my sexual thoughts are about women, so again, YEP, I get it. I do get tired of being outright dismissed about it, too, since I am honestly trying to help in most cases.

I'm horny as hell all the time and I'm pretty sure that by constantly thinking about sex, I'm keeping my horny level up there...plus, it is just well worn neural paths by this point.


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

Faithful Wife, if you don't mind, how old we're you when you first started having sexualized thoughts?

I've always thought myself to be a tad abnormal when it comes to that aspect of my life. Other than to my current SO, I've never admitted this to anyone, but I began having sexualized thoughts at a very young age, touching myself, etc. I think I may have been 5. Maybe! I also was able to make myself orgasm very young. I never even realized what I was experiencing was an orgasm until I was old enough for sex ed and the like. Then it hit me! 

I don't know how or why, there was never anything sexually stimulating around me, so to speak. 

For the record, I've never been abused, and my hormone levels are normal as well. 

My mother always claimed my father was a sex addict, so it's something I've always assumed was hereditary. 
?

But I am the same way. A woman, and since I can remember I think about sex all day, every day. I'm not bisexual, although I have experimented.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I can recall sexual thoughts (and masturbating) as early as age 3, which I know because of the house we were in at the time and how I was when we moved from that house. 

The thoughts never stopped and they still haven't!


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you! I completely understand.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I can recall sexual thoughts (and masturbating) as early as age 3, which I know because of the house we were in at the time and how I was when we moved from that house.
> 
> The thoughts never stopped and they still haven't!


I was the same age (didn't know what masturbating was obviously but was aware if you touch here it feels good).


----------

